# I miss my dog so much: (



## petwend (Apr 17, 2011)

Ten days ago i had to let my 12 year bichon frise go. He had been poorly and collapsed on the kitchen floor. I miss him so much , he was a loyal and devoted friend. My two other dogs seem to be lost without him too, more so with my 6 year old bichon who got washed daily by chester. Does it get any easier as my heart is breaking. We brought him home and buried him in the garden i bought a lovely rose bush called white little pet in memory of him.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
It is a painful time for you and loosing him so quick as well is also a shock for you.
When I lost a cat who was only 10 years old quickly, I felt that she had been cheated from a long life and then I went through feelings of anger towards the emergency vet who I still partly blame.

I know through experience that the happy memories will replace the tears and pain that you have now.
We all have to go through bereavement and you can't rush it.
It will ease and one day soon you will start to feel better.
It is difficult when you have pets that are close to one another and one dies.
With your Love and plenty of attention I am sure they will be ok.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

It is such a sad, sad post and one that many of us on the forum can relate but no words will lessen the hurt.

Truthfully, I do not believe your heart does ever fully mend but through time, the grieving will slowly become happy memories and although your other dogs will be sensitive to how you feel they will move on more quickly than you. So please do not feel bad towards them when that happens. It does not mean they have forgotten it is their way.

Planting a rose for your lovely boy Chester is a wonderful gesture. 

Rest in peace Chester. xx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I dont think a lot of people fully understand how devastating the loss of a pet is. I remember when my friends dog dies, she couldnt get anytime off work as it wasnt a "family member" Im sorry, but my furbabies mean more to me than most of my human family!

I dont think you ever truly get over it, but you do eventually begin to laugh and smile when you hear the name instead of cry.

When my naseem died (dog) I couldnt function for weeks, I am devastated when each of my pets pass.. so much so im often told I shouldnt have any if it affects me so much! but the joy they bring me by far outweighs the pain when they go. I feel blessed to have had the love from them all (apart from my evil hamster lol)

Sorry for your loss, and such a lovely idea to have a plant, Ive also done that

Tori x


----------



## petwend (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words of support. It's comforting to be with people who love animals. I have told some people about my recent loss of Chester and you can tell they have no idea how much i hurt. I am fortunate to still have 2 dogs , however i pray my 13 year old yorkie Jack holds on , he has heart failure and has a cocktail of tablets daily , selfishly i pray he does not deteriate i could not cope. My other dog is called Ozi he is a bichon like Chester was, he is only 6yrs old and misses Chester . He wears a bandana around his neck at the moment with some DAP spray that vet recommended as he was showing a lot of insecurity with Chester not being around as they were quite close. The DAP spray gives of a pheramone that supposedly calms a pet.It appears to be working or could even be the fact that he is adjusting...i dont know all i know is that i dont want him to feel insecure.


----------



## happygillie34 (Apr 11, 2011)

hi there. im so sorry 4 ur sad loss. my rough collie dog Hollie died 5 weeks ago 2day of cancer. she 2 had been sick for 6-7 weeks prior 2 her death. its all raw when we lose a precious member of the family. Hollie died in my arms at the vet after they had operated on her as thats when they found the tumour which was terminal. its still breaking my heart thats she's gone. me, my fiance and my stepdad released a balloon in her memory at her fav walking spot. then we're gonna build a memorial in our garden. u should do something like wot we have done. i still wish hollie was still here. all my neighbours loved hollie and they miss her loads xxx


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Everyone hndles grief differently. Time does heal but dont feel under pressure to b healed before your ready. Be strong


----------



## petwend (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't believe this is happening too me, so lost and sad, as i said in an earlier post i lost my lovely Chester aged 12 years old internal bleeding and let him go, have grieved ever since , my yorkie aged 13 years is being treated for heart problems , he has a few bad teeth that vet cannot operate on as his poorly heart would not withstand the operation. So he has a dose of antibiotics every month to keep infection at bay. I am so worried about him as think he may have some more problems , he drinks excessively and appetite quite poor ,shivers occasionally and loses a bit more weight everytime he is weighed vet thinks his liver and kidneys could be failing. We are trying him on his usual antibiotics first to see if poor appetite is down to his teeth. Deep down i know its something else and come the 10th when i take himn back i dont think i will be bringing him home. I cant stand it i cant let go i am still grieving for chester . I wont let him suffer and i know i have to let him go but to lose both my boys within 8 weeks of another seems so very very cruel . Cant stop sobbing and watching his very move . It will open another problem as well shortly as my 6 year old bichon will be alone and dont think he will cope as he has always been use to sharing the day with jack n ozi what can i do


----------

